
Marissa Mayer resigns from Yahoo - aestetix
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/09/yahoo-says-marissa-mayer-will-leave-board-after-verizon-deal-closes-will-operate-under-new-name-altaba/
======
detaro
dupe, please check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13360673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13360673)

